# Reloading time



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Got my reloading room and bench cleaned up. Looking forward to using it. Been awhile.


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

Looks good! Nice setup.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Familiar story. My reloading bench always gets cluttered over the summer then in the fall I’m like “oh hey, I’ve got a bunch of brass and components sitting there. Time to clean it up and load em up”


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hmmm.... where is your powder measure and scale?
Why do you cover up your press when you are showing off your setup?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Hmmm.... where is your powder measure and scale?


He only reloads 45-70 & 45-110 so he just fills her up and levels her out like the good ol days 😜


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Hmmm.... where is your powder measure and scale?


Top left, you can only see the stand. Scales under the white box to the left of the coffee can.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> He only reloads 45-70 & 45-110 so he just fills her up and levels her out like the good ol days 😜


You can do that if you are loading with black powder.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> You can do that if you are loading with black powder.


Correct


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Bax, so when exactly are these "good ol days"? I been kicking around for quite some time and we always used a scale to weigh powder. Ya don't just dump in a bunch!

to, two, too, their, there, they're, witch dew ewe youse ware?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Bax, so when exactly are these "good ol days"? I been kicking around for quite some time and we always used a scale to weigh powder. Ya don't just dump in a bunch!
> 
> to, two, too, their, there, they're, witch dew ewe youse ware?


someone more informed than I could prob weigh in on this topic better but the 45-70, 45-90, 45-110 cartridges denoted .45 caliber and the charge of black powder.

This is where I’m a bit hazy on my memory of cartridge history but if memory serves me right the reloader would simply fill the entire case which theoretically held exactly 70gr, 90gr, 110gr, respectively and then seat the bullet.

So scales were not needed as a result.

@DallanC would probably have a bit more concise insight on it but this is basically how I remember it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Black powder is traditionally loaded by volume and not weight. 

When I load my 45 year Long Colt with it I will fill the case to where when I seat the bullet I will compress the load anywhere from 1/6-1/8 of a inch. As Bax stated the 45-70, 45-90, 50-110, along with others were loaded the same way.

You get into trouble with black powder when there is a air gap between the powder and bullet.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> @DallanC would probably have a bit more concise insight on it but this is basically how I remember it.


Hah! I'm flattered, but I've never loaded for the old school BP rounds. I have told my wife if I draw a swamp donkey tag, I plan on getting a 45-70. I'm trying to decide if I want a replica 1886, a real original 1886 (not as expensive as one might think), or a Ruger #1 in 45-70... I love those #1's and you can go pretty far +P due to the incredibly strong action.

But yea, IDK how the old straight wall bp cases were measured powder wise.

-DallanC


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Irish Lad, thanks for sharing. Nice bench.


----------

